# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  sweet potato

## j3000

Has anyone ever used sweet potato vines in there terrarium. I remember growing them as a kid...just curious.

----------


## Dace

I've read about someone using it at least once. Seems like a good vivarium plant.

----------


## privet01

I put the sprouted end of a sweet potato in my viv earlier this year.  It was doing very well for a while and then died very quick.  It was pretty while it lasted.

I suspect it may have been a change in the water level and I "drowned" it.  I've not gotten around to trying another.

I've got some carrot tops in there now.  They add quite a different look compared to the other usual viv/terrarium plants.

----------


## j3000

I never thought about using carrot tops, but the more you think about it, you could use leaf lettuce and even green beans they like to vine. You could make a nice salad and a nice looking frog vivarium.

----------


## privet01

I've not done any measurements or the light intensity in my viv, but I wonder..... though it looks very high when inside my normally lit home, is it really enough for plants such as garden vegetables that typically want lots of sun.  

I've half-heartedly tried lettuce from seed a couple times and it never did anything.  Not sure if lighting was the issue or some of the "renegade" crickets in there that ate it as soon as it sprouted or while still seed.  It doesn't stop me from trying though if it's got a leaf structure that is interesting, I like to give it a try.

I could increase the lighting intensity, but I'm under the impression that my FBT's don't like intense light and it is bad for their eyes.  Don't know where I got that, but I've not seen any useful information about what is too much or too little light for them.

----------


## Dace

Yeah that's why things like pothos, ivy and wandering jew are typically used. They do fine in dim light.

----------


## antarpuneet

Heard first Time, Never did that

----------


## Acesty6

it did work and its nice to do

----------

